# citadel, umarex, or American classic?



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

looking for 1911 in. 45 but i think classic is in 9mm. what do you guys think? right now i have a sccy cpx-1cb. love this little gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly, I wouldn't buy any of the three...


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

what do you recommended under $600?


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I would take an RIA Tactical over the above three any day. Can be had for just over $400 in 9 or 45. It's no Colt, but for an entry-level 1911, it's pretty good.

Rock Island Armory 1911 Tactical 9mm 5" Parkerized $443.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I would also look at the STI Spartan. A step up in fit and finish from the RIA.

STI 3.0 SPARTAN 45ACP 6+1 $599.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

all right. thanks. like i said i have a sccy cpx-1cb that traded my feg in for(ammo). so far love it. looking for extra mags and a holster. think a holster for a keltec will fit? basically same gun.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

I can offer my experience only with the American Classic Government Model. This gun has performed perfectly after nearly 1,000 rounds down the tube. It was accurate out of the box and I haven't even thought of messing with it. 

I have shot all kinds of ammo and jhps without one problem. Even with the variety of mags like ACT, ProMag, Kimber, Mecgar, Chip McCormack and even $6 mags from Cheaper than Dirt, my gun has performed flawlessly. So, in my opinion, you won't find a better gun just a more expensive one.

Of course, since there are hundreds of 1911 models out there, you will get hundreds of other recommendations. But you asked about only three manufacturers.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I have a American Classic II in hard crome it is a great gun for the money only paid $ 565 tax included the only gun I would consider better would be a Springfield Armory but to get the same features on a Springfield Armory that is on a American Classic II you would have to get a Loaded model & they run any where from $ 800 & up & right now finding any Springfield Armory 1911 of any kind is hard to do but we can thank the elention for that I just hope we get Romey in there to secure or future as a nation & secure the freedon we have left .


----------



## vaskeet (Mar 23, 2012)

Easy_CZ said:


> I would take an RIA Tactical over the above three any day. Can be had for just over $400 in 9 or 45. It's no Colt, but for an entry-level 1911, it's pretty good.
> 
> Rock Island Armory 1911 Tactical 9mm 5" Parkerized $443.00 SHIPS FREE


The citadel is a armscor gun just like the RIA it normaly comes with 2 mags, checkered grips and a little better finish than a RIA . I own a RIA a citadel and a sti spartan and could recomend any of them Randy


----------



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the colt defender good and cheap!


----------

